# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  شي خفيف

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




مرحبا لكل الموجودين الي فاتوا لطرحي هذا 

اليوم جبت بس شي بسيط اكتير استفتاحيه 
يارب يعجبكم 


















*

----------


## N_tarawneh

شيء خفيف ...!!! :SnipeR (62):  

شو هالخفيف الخفيف يا باريسيا ...!!!؟؟؟  :Db465236ff:  

*************************

أحلى أشيء في الموضوع إنك ارجعتي للمنتدى من جديد ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## باريسيا

*مرسي الك نادر 

مابعرف شو بدي احكي ؟!!!!
بس شكراً*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *مرسي الك نادر 
> 
> مابعرف شو بدي احكي ؟!!!!
> بس شكراً*


إحكي إلي بدك إياه / أفا عليك ِ ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا باريسيا 

اشتقنا لاشيائك الخفيفه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

اشياء خفيفة تجنن 
كل المنتدى مشتاق لباريسيا

----------


## باريسيا

> إحكي إلي بدك إياه / أفا عليك ِ ...


 :Bl (3):   :Bl (3):   :Bl (3):

----------


## باريسيا

> شكرا باريسيا 
> 
> اشتقنا لاشيائك الخفيفه


*اشتاقتلك العافيه حمود 
وانا اشتقتلكم*

----------


## باريسيا

> اشياء خفيفة تجنن 
> كل المنتدى مشتاق لباريسيا


*اشتاقتلكم العافيه حبيبتي 
ربنى يخليكي منورتيني*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> *اشتاقتلك العافيه حمود 
> وانا اشتقتلكم*


يا عمّي وينك يا باريسيا 
من زمان ما حدى حكالي حمود

----------


## باريسيا

*لن شاءالله ماراح اغيب ودايماً بظلني احكيلك حمود 
يااطيب حمود*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

كيف لو كان ثقيل؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

والحمد الله على السلامه

----------


## باريسيا

* 

الله يسلمك ويسعدك*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

عن جد خفيف  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

شكراً باريسيا

----------


## باريسيا

*العفو رودي 

منورني*

----------


## معاذ القرعان

شكرا باريسيا 
وعودة ميمونة  :Bl (3):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

*الله يسعدك يا باريسيا نور المنتدى بوجودك*

----------


## باريسيا

> شكرا باريسيا 
> وعودة ميمونة


*العفو اخي معاذ 
ربنى يسلمك*

----------


## باريسيا

> *الله يسعدك يا باريسيا نور المنتدى بوجودك*


*ربنى يخليلي ياكي ياعسل 
المنتدى منور بوجودك ياآلبي*

----------

